# Knoxville Area game



## Melhaic (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm looking for a group to game with in K-town, since my last band of merry fools has disbanded. I've DMed pretty much exclusively for the last couple years, and would like a change of place. That said, if I had player interest I would gladly run a game. I really don't care which system, genre, style or whatever.

I think one fo the moderators is from knoxville, and if a moderator here doesn't know where to find gamers, no one does.


----------



## Cringer_luvr (Jul 9, 2008)

What edition are you running? I live in Knoxvegas hope you are still around


----------



## lazarus101 (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually I may be looking for a 4th edition game if anyone is willing to run it.


----------

